# No-Bull Muscle Building Plan



## Cardinal (Jan 19, 2007)

I bought Kelly Baggett's new book and liked the plan enough to give it a good run.  This is the type plan I could see following year round for many reasons.

*Version I Plan on Using*

~11 days muscle building
~4 days fat loss

*Mass Diet Phase*

*Days 1 and 2:*

4000+ kcals/day
Carb load 2-3g/lb bodyweight carbohyrdrate
1.5-2g/lb protein
Low fat

*Days 3-11:*

~3800-4000 kcals/day
1.5-2 grams/lb protein

*Fat Loss Phase*

*Days 12-15:*

~1200 Calories/day
1-1.5g/lb lbm protein
50-100g carbohydrate

*Sample Training Split*

Day 1: Back and Biceps
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: Off
Day 4: Chest and Trcieps
Day 5: Off
Day 6: Back and Biceps
Day 7: Off
Day 8: Legs
Day 9: Off
Day 10 Chest and Triceps
Day 11: Off
Day 12: Lower Body Depletion + Cardio
Day 13: Upper Body Depletion + Cardio
Day 14 Cardio
Day 15: Cardio

Mass gaining workouts are done with both loading and density movements during each training session.  They will be periodized in some form or fashion.  I'll tend to use high reps and more TUT for pushing muscles and low-moderate reps for pulling muscles.  I'll also be going heavy/light, i.e. using 'feeder workouts'.  Training won't be done to failure.  Depletion workouts will be done ~ 50% of my 1RM.  6-12 sets.  12-20 reps/set/muscle.

*Supplementation:*

1) Multi
2) Fish oil
3) Whatever anabolic drugs I happen to be on at the time and whatever ancillaries I need to go with those.

The AAS I use is the only thing that doesn't conform at all to Kelly's plan.  The book is written for a natty trainer.  Right now I am cutting, but will start bulking soonish.  Could be anywhere from a week to a month before it begins.  Any feedback is more than welcome.  Are any of you folks using this plan now?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Cardnial, I enjoyed your last journal. GL with the new one

1200 calories? that suuuper low for you. What are you weighing these days?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 19, 2007)

*Cold Iron*

Weight has flucuated a fair amount over the last year.  Right now I am 210-215.  Most of last year I was around 225-235.  I decided to diet down to something significantly below 15% before I start bulking.  Being big has been fun.  Now I want to be big and lean.  That is my project for the next year.

1200 kcals is super low and is the lowest Kelly allows for on his plan.  During the mass phase I am shooting for 750-1000 kcals over maintenance every day.  It is pretty much throwing in the kitchen sink to ensure muscle is built then.  So the diet phase needs to be super effective to ensure no overall fat gain.  Kelly's actual recommendation for calories is much higher for the fat loss phase.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 19, 2007)

*January 19, 2007*

*Stats:*

Prior to carb load today...

Bodyweight ~ 213
Arms: 16.5"
Waist 36-36.5"

*Loading Movements:*

Incline DB Press 65x8, 70x2x8, 70x6
Laterals 37.5x6, 32.5x8, 30x8

*Density Movements:*

Flye 8 x 8-12
Reverse Grip Pushdowns 5 x 8-10

*Notes*

This is a good time/place to log my workouts.  I want to get used the no-bull training format even though I am not yet starting the program.  Today I felt as if I could handle significantly more volume, particularly on the density movements.  I think there is less leeway in the loading movements.  I am likely to stick with my old approach of training bodyparts ever 5-6 days.  So I can push it a little on the volume per workout and still recover.

I haven't done flies in a while.  I found the cybex machine and free motion cable-cross machine to work best.  I always do tricep pushdowns with a reverse grip.  Leads to lighter weight but it feels fantastic.  The rom just feels better and it is nicer on the joints.

I rest 3-5 minutes on the loading movements.  Feels great and it is how I am accustomed to training.  Density training was with short rest intervals.  It wasn't a problem.  Machines and staying put make those easy.  I'll be interested to see how leg day goes, haha.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Cardinal!
Ouch!  1200 cals.  Looks like some tough days but at least the others make up for it.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Jodi!  Good to hear from you.  I hope you have been doing well.  It has been awhile =D.

Oddly, I am kind of looking forward to the dieting aspect of this mass building plan.  I am not sure how much I will need to eat to build muscle but it may be more than calculated.  If so, after 11 days bulking I will be ready for a break from eating.  

A part of me has really started to enjoy some of the physiological effects of low calories and dieting.  I am basically looking to structure those diet days close to a PSMF.  The modified fasting is a surefire way to lose bodyfat.  The mass phase throws most everything we know about muscle building into it.  So in theory at least, it should produce some muscle...it is just a question of how much.  

It also seems easy to tweak.  If I find I gain a little too much fat, I can just extend the original 3 day dieting to 4-5 days and lose that extra pound fairly effortlessly.  

I think the refeeds are going to knock me on my ass though.  The transition out of the low cal days is tough mentally and physically.  But it is an integral part of what makes this thing work.  I want to use the glycogen supercompensation effect to my advantage.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

How is the book?

How indepth does it goes with regard to teh science of why certain things are happening and why certain things should be done a certain way?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 20, 2007)

Pfunk:

The science in the book is best described as 'moderate'.  Kelly's posts are often very in-depth.  The book is toned down somewhat not to overcomplicated things.  I think that aspect makes it better from a practical standpoint.  I'd say lyle's UD 2.0 went into a lot more hard science.That said, the description of how genetics effect bodybuilding is quite clear (and is looked at from an evolutionary as well as hormonal perspective).

He addresses the different components of training and gives straight-forward reasons for his preferences.  He splits it up into training load and density, describing why both can be done in the same workout, focusing on the synergy between the two.  He addresses the different types of muscle growth (sarcoplasmic, sarcomeric..) as well as training variables such as Volume, Intensity, Intensiveness, How many reps, how many sets.  Heavy/light workouts...He discusses which muscle groups tend to respond better to high reps, and which tend to responsd to low reps, heavier weight etc.  

You can see how the workouts are periodized but he doesn't go into very much detail about explaining that.  I wouldn't have minded seeing a little more info on that, esp. wrt to conjugated periodizations and some history behind all that.  He gives very little info in that regard.

Hope that helps.  Feel free to ask if you want to know anything more specific.  I tend to be pretty biased toward the book since I have followed kelly's work and have seen him interact with people on the forums for several years.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 21, 2007)

*1-20-07*

*Workout*

HS High Row 80x7, 70x8, 60x2x8
Curls 60'sx8, 55'sx7, 50'sx8
HS Row 90x9, 90x3x8
Forearm Stuff

*Cardio*

Elliptical 65:00, 875 kcals, Life Fitness 9500 HR

*Notes*

The notion that cardio doesn't burn quite as many calories as the machines may indicate has been a popular idea of late.  At the very least I'd assume I burned 600 kcals or more in the full hour.

I did a 2 day cheat.  I am curious to see how it effects fat loss over the next 5-6 days or so.  Diet will be low cal, high protein, high fibrous veggies.  1500-1800 kcals/day will probably be my average.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 21, 2007)

So, how does one train for "density" ?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> So, how does one train for "density" ?



by doing a high volume of training in a short amount of time.

4 sets x 10-12 reps @ 30 sec rest 

That would be a lot of density and mechanical work compared to something like:

3 sets x 6 reps @ 2min rest

which is more strength or 'tension' oriented.


It isn't muscle density.  It is density with relation to work load.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 21, 2007)

AH.

Thank you for clarifying.

High rep work is supposedly good for the joints... I may have to incorporate some of those post -workout on my achy elbows.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 21, 2007)

High rep work is known to be good for the joints.  What has helped me the most for dealing with achy joints is changing the movement I am doing to a less stressful movement (like doing machine rows  versus pullups or tate presses versus tricep extensions) and training bodyparts less frequently.  

For me a good compromise is doing bodyparts every 5-6 days.  Not optimal, but I have yet to make a heavy/light or high rep approach work to get in training body parts 2x per week.  There are enough suggestions in this book for me to give 2x a week training a go again.  Following the authors example setup gives me little chance to screw it up.  He gives about 10 things to do to lighten cns load.  Those ten things also tend to lighten load on the joints as well.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 22, 2007)

*1-22-06*

*Leg Workout*

*Loading:*

Squats 185x4x8

*Density:*

Leg Extension 100x20, 100x15, 100x10, 100x8, 100x8
Deadlifts 225x2x15 (1 min rest)

*Cardio:* Elliptical 60:00, 830 kcals

*Notes*

I wanted to try deadlifts as a second loading movment but managed to stretch out my hamstring a bit too much.  Weight felt incredibly light after two cheat days.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 23, 2007)

*Cardio* Elliptical 60:00, 860 kcals

Stocked up on Cauliflower and Broccoli for the next few days.  I think I am hooked on steamed veggies.  That will end quickly once I stop dieting.  And dieting may end quickly.  I really want to try the lean bulking plan.  My body seems to be wanting to put on muscle in a deficit so maybe I should take advantage of the partitioning while I have it and put on some real mass.  I have no idea what the scale or tape measure will show tomorrow.  My body is doing some funky stuff.  Good old gear of the gods.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2007)

*Light Push Workout:*

Incline DB Bench 50's
Side laterals 30's
Tates 37.5's
Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdowns 40
Flies 40
Free motion bench

~20 sets total

*Cardio:* Elliptical 60:00, 835 kcals

*Notes:*

Joints are loving the light weights.  Workout was light as I am pretty deep in a deficit without a lot of glycogen to work with.  I woke up at 215 lbs.  I still have a couple of lbs to lose before I get back to my weight at the end of last week.  That should take at most two days.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 25, 2007)

For the life of me I can't seem to get more weight off.  Gotta love a little recomp effect.  I have been dieting five weeks without more than a few oddly timed refeeds.  I am going to give a cycle of the new workout program a legitimate and honest shot.  It begins tomorrow.  For once I am going to try not to screw it up.  There is enough flexibility for me to adjust anyway.  Tomorrow's eating should start around noon after a little light physical activity in the morning.  Protein will be sitting at 1g/lb.  Carbs 2-3g/lb tomorrow and Saturday.  Fat intake will stay low.  That will probably be the toughest part for me.  A clean refeed. Calories will meet or exceed 4000.  I suspect to have some appetite problems early on.  I'll manage to get the cals in though =D

Progress pics will be posted at my log at AM in the cycle info section.  They will serve as before pics for the coming cycles anyhow.

*Cardio:* Elliptical 65:00 905 kcals


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2007)

Am??


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 25, 2007)

Anabolic minds.  Cycle info section.  Assuming all goes well, I plan to keep pics updated there throughout the next year.  Good way to judge progress over time and keep myself at it.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 26, 2007)

*First Cycle*

*Day 1*

*Pull *

*Loading*

HS High Row 80x8, 90x2x8, 100x7
Curls 60x8, 60x6, 55x7

*Density*

HS Iso-Row 90x9, 90x8, 90x8, 90x5, 30 seconds rest each 
Free Motion Row 1x20
HS Low Row 60x2x10

Forgot to do forearm work

*Cardio* 

Elliptical 30:00, 460 kcals

*Notes*

This may be my least favorite day of the cycle.  Insulin was all over the place since it was a carb load.  I felt pretty sluggish and still reasonably weak from dieting.  I stepped up the weights a little from my last recorded pull workout. Cardio is still happening but I am going focus on CV conditioning more than calories burned.  Even if it takes a day or two more than 11 days, I am going to work through two push/pull/legs splits and follow with an upper/lower depletion split in the diet portion.  

*Diet*

TBD.  I am not done eating yet.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 26, 2007)

*Diet*

*Carb Load Today:*

5700 kcals
> 1.5 g/lb protein
< 100 g fat
...the balance in carbs

Food Selection:

1 lb 93/7 turkey
3 cans tuna
1400 kcals white rice
1 loaf french bread
2 cans garbanzo beans
picante
ff butter
ff mayo
...other stuff I forgot to list

*Notes*

I overshot on the calories by about 1000 today.  On the upside though, this has been one of my more successful carb loads.  Fat intake and carb selection were reasonable.  I'll weigh in in the morning.  Overall I am kind of happy with the day and am hoping for good results from it.  If I were not AAS assisted I'd be very worried.  Until tomorrow...


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 27, 2007)

*Day 2*

*Legs*

*Loading*

Squats 185x2x10, 225x5, 185x10, 205x7, 3-5' rest per set
Deadlifts 225x10, 315x4, 295x2x6

*Density*

Leg Extensions 85x20, 85x16, 85x15, 85x12, 30 seconds rest

*Cardio*

Precor EFX 30:00

I feel like I have a tougher time getting my heartrate up and getting a good workout on the precor.  I will try increasing the incline next time.

*Notes*

Lower back was bothering me.  I experimented with the weights a bit on the squat making sure to focus on the higher rep ranges for the most part.  I tend to do too many sets of 5 reps and under.  Did deadlifts after squats.  I felt fairly weak on them.  

Forgot to do forearms and calves again.

*Diet*....


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 27, 2007)

*Stuff I Ate Today*

1 lb turkey 93/7
5 cans tuna
1 gallon skim milk
ff mayo
1.5 bags baked lays cheddar & sour cream
2 chick fil a sandwiches
some strawberry fruit rolls 
medium dr. pepper

Calories:  I'd say ~ 5000 but I didn't count close

Food selection wasn't as good late in the day as I went on a date.  It still looks like I may have kept fat intake ~100g though.  So far I am sticking well with the plan but am probably pushing it a bit too far with the total caloric intake.  

Just watch....I am going to be the first guy who manages to gain significant bodyfat on Tren and a very well-designed lean bulking plan.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 29, 2007)

*Day 4*

*Push*

*Loading*

DB Bench 70x10, 80x8, 85x8, 80x8, 80x9
CG Bench 185x7
Tates 42.5x10, 45x10

*Density*

Cybex pec deck 5 sets
Free motion cable cross 50x12, 40x4x10
Reverse grip tricep pushdown 50x12, 40x10, 40x2x8
Tricep Extensions 35x12
Laterals 35x10, 30x3x8

*Cardio*

Elliptical 31:30, 500kcals

*Notes*

I fiddled around quite a bit on the loading movements so they look rather haphazard.  My shoulder joint was getting a painful pump and I was trying to find movements that didn't aggravate it.  My weight is up substantially and I normally start to get shoulder issue when that happens.  Nothing dangerous, just a lot of pump.  I think flat barbell bench may be best along with side laterals and some normal OH pressing.  Next workout will look better.

I did more than necessary on the density movements.  I'd rather do more than not enough.  My recovery is fine.  Either tate presses or CGBP will be my heavy tricep movemnt.  DB  extensions put way too much pressure on my  elbow joint and would just lead to injury.  Cable pushdowns are nice on the joints though so they will stay.

The pump I got was pretty good.  Not quite superdrol quality but we are getting there.  I got a pretty strong leg pump doing cardio as well.  I went much faster than usual and pushed it the whole half hour.  I felt it in my joints and will make an effort to go lighter on the cardio intensity next time.

Diet yesterday was on point.  Still overshot my caloric totals by ~1000 kcals though.  I am pretty sure I once again ate ~5000 kcals yesterday.  Will update on how today goes dietwise later.  

Bulking is fun.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 29, 2007)

*Diet Today*

1 gallon skim milk
1.5 lbs hamburger
2 cans tuna
banana
lots of cornflakes
too many chips (but they were mission so they were good)
a little regular mayo
10 packages instant grits
2/3 cups casein

~5000-6000 kcals total

Calories are going to have to come down over the rest of this short bulk.  I don't think Tren can partition that many kcals for me in a clean way.  Will take some measurements in the morning.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 30, 2007)

So measurements were a bit scary.  I woke up at 230 lbs with some major water retention.  I was 210 four days ago.  This kind of bloat from high calories is quite typical for me.  I was hoping Tren would keep it down, but it seems to react just like other AAS in that regard.  

I think the obvious culprit is too many calories.  And the cyclical nature of the diet I am using.  So I am going to take a couple days and reduce this water retention the old fashioned way...by not eating so darn much.  I am curious to see if I can get a decent picture of Tren's partitioning effectson such high calories.  We will see in a few days.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 31, 2007)

*Pull*

*Loading*

HS High Row 90x9, 100x9, 100x8, 110x5
Curls 60x8, 60x6

*Density*

HS Iso Row
Free Motion Lat Machine
Cybex Low Row
HS Pulldown

~8 sets X 8-20 reps Lat Density Work
~10 sets forearm work with DB's
~3 sets cybex rear delt

*Notes*

Strength is up a rep or two on the rows.  However, I am beginning to think training curls as a loading movement may prove tough.  I may alter that and make it more of a density lift.  

Overall, I am loving the density protocol.  Short rest periods with lighter weight feels fantastic on the joints.  I have spent quite a long time focusing on the strength training side of things doing low rep sets. It is good to change it up.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 31, 2007)

*Diet Modification*

So I decided awhile back that I wanted to improve my diet overall from a health perspective.  For me that basically means adding more fruits and veggies.  Since I am bulking now I decided to make a trip to the healthfood store and stock up.  I have relied on MV and antioxidant supps primarily but I know nothing replaces whole food.  My other goal is to keep my food intake at less than $15 per day.  Really I should be able to keep it under 10.  

*The plan*

*Protein*

Tuna $.5 per can
73/27 Ground Beef ~ $1.5/lb
Turkey @ $1.5-2/ lb
Casein powder until it runs out
Milk

*Carbs*

Rice
Potato Chips
Corn Tortillas

*Fruits*

Frozen berry mix
Bananas
Fruit cocktail

*Veggies*

Canned Tomatoes
Pumpkin
Frozen Stir Fry
V8
Carrots
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Frozen onion, celery, green pepper seasoning mix for meat

Realistically, I am shooting to thaw some berries several days a week, have them for breakfast and to have a can of V8 a few days a week. I think it would be a pain in the ass to have to worry about getting lots of fruits and veggies everyday.  The other veggies will likely be hit and miss.  I just want to have them onhand.  I am going to start with something I know I can stick to.

For the life of me I can't seem to get chips out of the diet.  So I just bought some healthy chips to start with.  Will probably end up going back to the cheap ruffles.

I think I can get most of the fat out of the beef I buy by simply browning it and soaking it in hot water/forcing the fat out.  There will still be some left, but it won't be a crazy amount.  For the money, that is the best deal by far and a way for me to afford beef easily enough.  I tend to eat at least a lb of it at a setting.

In my experience, I probably won't need to add any fat to my diet.  I tend to get plenty from the above foods.  Not quite enough N-9 fatty acids, but what can you do?  I'll have EVOO onhand and can use mayo that has lots of n-9 acids.  The tuna always gets old.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 2, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *1-27-07*
> Squats 185x2x10, 225x5, 185x10, 205x7, 3-5' rest per set
> Deadlifts 225x10, 315x4, 295x2x6
> Leg Extensions 85x20, 85x16, 85x15, 85x12, 30 seconds rest



*2-2-07*

*Legs*

*Loading*

Squats 185x8, 225x5, 235x5, 245x5, 225x2x8
Deadlifts 225x5, 315x6, 335x5

*Density*

Squats 185x8, 175x12, 175x10, 135x2x10, long rest breaks, too long

*Notes*

I never left the powerrack for about an hour.  It felt good.  I seem to be up a clear 20 lbs on both squats and deadlifts.  Tren is a fun hormone.  I like doing all squats and deads and just not fiddling with anything else.  I need to work on my conditioning so I can do some better density work next time.  

*Diet*

Piling in protein seems to be working to keep water retention down a bit.  I overshot on protein by about 150 grams yesterday though.  Good times.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 3, 2007)

*Shoulders/Triceps*

*Loading* 

DB OH Press 55x12, 60x10, 70x8, 70x7, 70x6

*Density*

Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdowns 40x5x8 sets
HS tricep extension 3x10
Laterals 35x12, 40x8, 30x8
Machine OH Press 2x20
Reverse fly rear delt 4x10

*Cardio*

Elliptical 30:00, 420 kcals

*Notes*

Haven't trained OH press consistently in what seems like a year.  I have some work to do on that.  I decided to split up my workout into 4 a week just to make a consistent weekly schedule.  It will look like Shoulders/Tris, Pull, Chest+little shit, Legs...SMWF.

I am definitely keeping my leg workout intact.  Today I can feel every muscle in my legs.  With that workout I know I am hitting what I need to be hitting.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 5, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> *1-31-07*
> 
> ...



*Pull*

*Loading*

HS High Row 90x8, 100x9, 110x8, 110x2x7
Curls 65x5

*Density*

HS Low Row
Free motion lat machine
HS Pulldown
HS Horizontal Lat Machine
Curls

~15 sets density work

*Notes*

Strength is up notably on the loading movement 220 felt fine on the high row.  I also felt it more in the joints this week.  I am still debating whether I should schedule four workouts per week or just 3.  Four tough workouts may leave my joints feeling more beat up than they should.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 7, 2007)

*Chest/Forearms*

*Loading*

BB Bench 185x10, 205x7, 225x2x5, 185x10, 185x8

*Density*

Machine Bench
Flies
Forearm stuff (wrist curls etc).  

*Notes*

Shoulder joint didn't feel recovered.  Benched more than I expected.   Last time I did bb bench I could do maybe 205x5.  I think I am going to stick to push/pull legs working out EOD and training a bodypart once every 6 days.  That seems to be optimal for me. Leg day coming up friday.

*Diet*

I am reasonably impressed with the partitioning I am getting from tren so far.  I need to give it another week or two bulking to see if it is really producing muscle at the rate I think it can (~1 lb per week).  I have hit at least 4500 kcals every day, maybe more with plenty of protein.  93/7 ground turkey has been my new favorite.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 9, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *2-2-07*
> 
> *2-2-07 *
> 
> ...



*Legs*

Squats 225x5, 255x3x5, 225x9, 225x8, 175x2x10
Deadlifts 225x5, 315x5, 345x4, 355x3

*Cardio*

Elliptical 35:00, ~400 kcals

*Notes*

A week rest from leg day is perfect for me.  My joints felt like a million bucks and it seemed like I gained a tad bit more strength from having the extra rest.  My old 5RM is 265.  If things go well I don't see why I can't hit that next week.  My squatting endurance was down due to BP meds I am taking, so I did a set or two less than last week.  Toprol makes you a little short of breath sometimes in the anaerobic work.

I kept losing my grip on the deadlifts.  Didn't have chalk and had to rub my hands on the ground.  Palms were especially sweaty.  In any event I didn't have any gas left when I got to 355x3.  That was all I could handle for today and I just felt the need to stop there.  

I am definitely thinking either MWF workouts = pull/push/legs or EOD pull/push/legs is the about an optimal training protocol for me.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 11, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> HS High Row 90x8, 100x9, 110x8, 110x2x7
> Curls 65x5
> ...



*Pull*

HS High Row 110x8, 120x6, 120x7
Curls 65x6

Same density work as last time + forearms

*Notes*

Strength is up slightly.  Reps are getting a little tougher to add though on the lat/bicep work.  Vascularity and pumps were a bit stronger overall today.  Definitely got in a lot of volume on the density work though I didn't record it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 13, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> * Chest*
> BB Bench 185x10, 205x7, 225x2x5, 185x10, 185x8
> 
> Shoulder joint didn't feel recovered.  Benched more than I expected.   Last time I did bb bench I could do maybe 205x5.  I think I am going to stick to push/pull legs working out EOD and training a bodypart once every 6 days.  That seems to be optimal for me. Leg day coming up friday.



*Push*

Bench 185x8, 225x3x6, 185x7, 175x8, 155x2x10
DB OH Press 70x7, 60x8, 55x2x10
Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdowns 40x5x8
Peck Deck/Rear Delt Machine
Tricep Machine 2x20
Laterals 37.5x8, 30x10

*Notes*

Same as last time.  Muscle pumps are hurting shoulder joint.  Modest strength increase on bench.  

*Diet*

I am actually making an effort to roughly stick to the no-bull plan.  Implementing a diet phase at the moment.  Not doing depletion work =D

I am not a fan of long dieting periods.  I have had too much trouble with binge eating in the past and I find that dieting tends to consume me mentally.  Kelly was right though.  After a period of high calorie bulking, a little dieting I think can be an all around good thing.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 17, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats 225x5, 255x3x5, 225x9, 225x8, 175x2x10
> Deadlifts 225x5, 315x5, 345x4, 355x3



*Legs*

Squats 225x5, 265x3x5, 225x10, 225x8, 185x10, 185x8
Deadlifts 225x5, 295x5, 355x3, 365x1

*Cardio*

Elliptical 35:00

*Notes*

I am at my strongest on squatting.  Next week I should be able to hit a PR.  Doing deadlifts after squats has definitely sapped my cns.  I just couldn't lift more than last week.  I was a bit exhausted when I got around to heavy deads.  Grip wasnt such an issue this time though.

Being able to run a long ester of Tren is definitely what has given me the such quick strength gains.  Whatever I ran last fall was definitely majorly underdoses.  400-450 mg Tren E a week is more than pleasant.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 19, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> HS High Row 110x8, 120x6, 120x7
> Curls 65x6
> ...



*Pull*

HS High Row 100x8, 120x8, 120x7, 120x6
Curls 65x7, 65x5, 45x10

+ Density work and forearms.  Great pump as usual.  

*Notes*

On about 5-6 hours sleep I was a tad bit stronger.  I still feel like I will need another week or two before I add weight to the rows.  Felt good to be stronger on curls.  I'd love to be able to do 65's for a clean 8-10 reps.  Should be doable.


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2007)

I just read your intro post in the journal. That is an interesting way to go about daily cal intake, switching it up frequently. How is it working out for you?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn I didn't even know you had a journal.


Looks good!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> I just read your intro post in the journal. That is an interesting way to go about daily cal intake, switching it up frequently. How is it working out for you?



At this point, I am going by feel and intuition as much as anything.  Oddly I seem to have stayed on track without overthinking things too much.  

It is as Kelly proposed.  After about 10-12 days of mild/moderate caloric surplus, it is nice to have a break.  Rather than going super low on calories, I am trying to stick a bit more to his plan and do it moderately at about 10-15 kcals/lb bodyweight.  About 3 dieting days is plenty for me.  I find I still have glycogen stores to work with, so my training isn't compromised in the dieting phase.  Fat is lost but probably not more than about 1 lb worth in the short diet phase.  

I absolutely love the loading/density focus to training.  I am learning a lot more about how my body works and I truly feel that is the best way for me to train.  

Keep in mind though that at least 50% of the results produced are likely due to my use of Tren.  This is the first time I have run good Tren Enanthate for a long cycle.  Other cns stimulators like M1T, SD, I was only able to run for about a month at a time.  I am definitely going to be stronger than ever by being able to run tren 10-12 weeks.  The partitioning is so good on Tren that fat gain isn't a huge issue anyhow.  You'd have to really overeat on it.  Muscle gain also doesn't appear to be any serious problem since tren is more anabolic than test mg/mg.  In a few more weeks of moderate bulking I should be able to tell what rate of muscle gain I am getting.  I suspect being able to build close to 1 lb per week using it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Damn I didn't even know you had a journal.
> 
> 
> Looks good!



Thanks for stopping in.  Yes, here is pretty much where I will log my workouts for the time being.  It is so nice to have a record of things to look back on.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Push*
> 
> Bench 185x8, 225x3x6, 185x7, 175x8, 155x2x10
> DB OH Press 70x7, 60x8, 55x2x10
> ...



*Push*

Bench 185x8, 235x3x5, 235x4, 175x10, 155x2x8, 135x9
DB OH Press 70x5, 50x2x10
Tricep Pushdowns 
Tricep Machine 
Laterals 40x8, 45x5, 25x10, 20x2x10
Rear Delts

*Notes*

I more or less combined the loading and density movements for chest into just barbell benching this time.  BB benching isn't a perfect loading movement for me.  The restriction of the barbell in the lateral plane tends to put slightly too much pressure on the elbow joint for me.  With heavy loading I think I would have a problem with that joint in my right arm.

I didn't use the fly/rear delt machine today.  When it came time to use it, there was no less than 6-8 people basically in line for that little cybex machine.  The fly machine may be the most popular thing in the gym.  Of course the only powerrack in the gym was empty the entire time.  There was a guy using the free squat rack to do curls with about 65 lbs on the barbell.  Good times.

I would switch to DB Benching but trying to get in position safely with 100+ lb dumbbells is bordering on ridiculous imo.  It seems safer just to use a BB.  I have yet to find a machine bench I am satisfied with.

You can see by the low weight on OH presses that my strength was compromised by doing all the benching first.  So that pretty much forces me to do a density movement to work shoulders if I OH press.  I think the issue lies in both tricep and shoulder fatigue.  

Looking at lateral raises though, it was clearly I was far, far stronger than last week.  Since that was an isolation exercise I could do a sort of loading movement with it and make much larger strength gains.  

I noticed the same issue with triceps pushdowns.  Since it was isolation, on the first couple of sets I could load it much heavier than usual even after benching.  So doing CGBP to work triceps or doing OH Pressing to work shoulders isn't exactly optimal for me after benching.  Doing isolation stuff is optimal both for getting a bit stronger and for being able to fatigue individual muscle groups without worrying about having prefatigued bodyparts.

*Nootropics*

For anyone interested, I am starting a nootropic stack today.  

3 gram piracetam
2 grams ALCAR
.5 grams Choline citrate

Also for those interested, here is the rest of what I am taking, fyi.

Centrum Silver
Fish Oil  6g ED
Milk Thistle 1 g ED
Beta Sisterol 300-600mg ED
Tren Enanthate 400 mg EW


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like you got stuff in order and have considered your training and diet well. I know how much over thinking can screw things up.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Looks like you got stuff in order and have considered your training and diet well. I know how much over thinking can screw things up.



To an extent yes.  The only major change I want to make in the future is that I believe using harsh steroids like tren and orals like SD and M1T will eventually catch up to me.

In the future, I am going to use milder AAS with fewer side effects and closely monitor my bloodwork and blood pressure.  I plan on getting some EQ and Deca to start out with and homebrewing it.  Of course I will expect slower gains than I could get off of harsher drugs like M1T or Tren, but patience isn't a bad thing and longterm health is a really good reason to go about it slower.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't used AAS, but to my knowledge - oral steroid metabolism can be quite a tax on the body.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2007)

*Fufu:* 

It sure is.  Oral steroids are of course methylated so they can be processed by the liver.  That taxes the liver and raises liver enzymes, often to very dangerous levels.  Hence the reason most people don't run them for more than a month at a time.

Most steroids can have a detrimental effect on lipid levels and blood pressure.

In general, when you find a drug that is more efficacious (more anabolic or androgenic), you tend to get more negative side effects.  Just look at the most effective fat burner on the market, DNP.

Mg per mg, orals tend to be stronger than injectibles.  i.e. I doubt you will ever find a more anabolic injectible compared to something like anadrol.  It is due to the nature of the compound


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 21, 2007)

I took my nootropic stack about 3 hours ago.

I currently feel like I am bouncing off the walls.  It is quite ridiculous.

There has been a very big change in my mental acuity in only 3 hours after taking my first dose.  This isn't a placebo.  It is far too strong to be a placebo effect.  

All I can say right now is wow!  My guess is I am feeling the alcar more than anything.  I may try them individually to see.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 23, 2007)

My little nootropic dose gave me some pretty serious anxiety for about 5 hours.  I have since regrouped and am going to make a lower dose effort leaving out the ALCAR.  I'll let you know how that goes.  Nootropics can be some potent stuff.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 23, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats 225x5, 265x3x5, 225x10, 225x8, 185x10, 185x8
> Deadlifts 225x5, 295x5, 355x3, 365x1



*Legs*

Squats 225x5, 245x5, 275x3x5 (PR), 225x2x9, 175x12, 175x8
Deadlifts 225x5, 315x5, 365x2, 385x1

*Notes*

I am happy with the PR on squats.  I had a spotter on the second set and he managed to help me with the last three reps.  Excellent spotting but unnecessary.  Next set I told him not to help me on the lockout.  He didn't know my weakness was in my quads and deep in the hole.  Got the third set without trouble and no spot.

385 went up easily with the deadlift.  I pretty much think I am in singles territory with the deads much past 350 lbs.  I may go for 405 next week.  I'll see how I feel.  I can't remember to sneak in some chalk.  I do think that would make a difference. 

I also need to sleep a bit more.  I went two nights under 5 hours this past week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> To an extent yes. The only major change I want to make in the future is that I believe using harsh steroids like tren and orals like SD and M1T will eventually catch up to me.
> 
> In the future, I am going to use milder AAS with fewer side effects and closely monitor my bloodwork and blood pressure. I plan on getting some EQ and Deca to start out with and homebrewing it. Of course I will expect slower gains than I could get off of harsher drugs like M1T or Tren, but patience isn't a bad thing and longterm health is a really good reason to go about it slower.


I just now caught up with your journal Cardinal. Good stuff.

I used steroids moderately in the past, but at my age decided it was in my best interest to stop. Totally agree with your accessment above.  Funny how so many experienced juicers blow off M1T, but I think you agree with me..... M1T works really well.  Not as good as dianabol, but pretty close.

One thing I will add, deca for me, when used with prop, really sent my hemoglobin thru the roof.  Increased red blood cell count is a good thing up to a point, but too high hemoglobin can cause stokes and heart attack. Be safe.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info JD:

From what I have read, it is surprising but most AAS tend to really increase RBC count.  EQ of course is notorious for this, but apparently it is common to most.  I think part of the reason people don't know this is that they don't necessarily get that tested when they do bloodwork.  

It is possible RBC count can be kept lower by both using mild AAS and lower doses.  Sometimes it is the dose that is the big culprit.  I also wonder whether or not donating some blood from time to time might be able to help with that.  Might not have an effect at all but..


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 25, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> HS High Row 100x8, 120x8, 120x7, 120x6
> Curls 65x7, 65x5, 45x10



*Pull*

High Row 110x8, 130x6, 125x7, 120x8
Curls 65x7, 65x5, 45x12, 40x12

+density work + forearms

*Notes*

Strength gains are definitely slower on the rows.  I think next time it might be a good idea to switch it up and see if I can do some chins or pullups.  

260 lbs on the rows pulled me off the machine (since it is at least 20-30 lbs heavier than I am) and I didn't get a full ROM.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 28, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Push*
> 
> Bench 185x8, 235x3x5, 235x4, 175x10, 155x2x8, 135x9
> DB OH Press 70x5, 50x2x10
> ...



*Push*

Bench 185x8, 240x2x5, 235x5, 175x10, 155x10, 135x10
DB OH Press 50x10, 45x8
Tricep Pushdowns
Tricep Machine
Laterals 45x8, 30x12, 30x8
Cable Cross

*Notes*

I feel like my strength has stagnated.  That concerns me b/c I switched gear brands a week or two ago.  I think I am going to assume it is my training for now and will conjugate the exercises I am doing for push and pull, leaving my squat workout intact.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 2, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats 225x5, 245x5, 275x3x5 (PR), 225x2x9, 175x12, 175x8
> Deadlifts 225x5, 315x5, 365x2, 385x1



*Legs*

Squats 225x5, 275x3x5, 225x10, 225x9, 225x7

*Notes*

For whatever reason my strength gains seem to have stagnated across the board.  IF I was any stronger this week, it sure was tough to tell.  I don't want to draw conclusions about my new tren just yet but it sure is odd that I have gotten bigger but not stronger the last week or two.  Seems a little fishy.  time will tell.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 6, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> High Row 110x8, 130x6, 125x7, 120x8
> Curls 65x7, 65x5, 45x12, 40x12



*Pull*

Row 100x12, 130x7, 125x7
Curls 65x7, 50x10, 45x6, 40x6
HS Isolateral Row 270x6, 300x6, 340x3

*Notes*

Took one NOW green tea pill at about 13:30.  Worked out at 22:00.  I am super sensitive to caffeine.  I was stronger.  Had tons more momentum.  CNS just didn't seem to want to fatigue.  I think that pretty much accounts for my strength gains this week.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 7, 2007)

I want some more updates.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 7, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> Row 100x12, 130x7, 125x7
> Curls 65x7, 50x10, 45x6, 40x6
> ...



Why did you workout at 10 PM???


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 7, 2007)

*BigDyl:*

I had class until 6...some outside obligations past that.  I actually prefer to work out at night.  10 is early for me.  The gym is less crowded by then.  Still enough smoking hot women to keep a look out for, so it is a good compromise.  It is almost eerie going at 2-3 am sometimes.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 7, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Push*
> 
> Bench 185x8, 240x2x5, 235x5, 175x10, 155x10, 135x10
> DB OH Press 50x10, 45x8
> ...




*Push*

Bench, worked up to 245x5
Tricep
Shoulders...

*Notes*

Pulled the same trick by taking a little green tea.  Was noticably stronger throughout the whole workout especially on tricep work.  Weight on the bench is definitely putting too much pressure on the elbow joint.  Time to work on technique.

Looking forward to a week of dieting over spring break.  I may have a few social occasions that encourage me to break said diet, but at least as long as I lose 3 lbs bf I'll be happy.  Should be easy enough.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 8, 2007)

No!  Keep increasing weight!

Your joint will be fine.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 9, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats 225x5, 275x3x5, 225x10, 225x9, 225x7



*Legs*

Squats 225x5, 265x5, 285x2x5, 295x3, 305x3, 245x10, 225x9

*Cardio*

Elliptical 90:00, Lots of calories burned


*Notes*

I am pleased.  Everything above 265x5 were PRs on the squats.  I think 305x3 is a safe 3RM at this point.  I could cleary single 315 if I wanted.  That has been a really long term goal for me.  Finally stayed on tren long enough to get there hehe.  I started dieting on thursday.  Lots of Broccoli and Cauliflower.  I have been craving that for some reason.  Diet is going to be relatively extreme, something like PSMF with lots of cardio.  I feel great on it so far.

Skipped out on doing deadlifts again this week.  I know I should be able to pull over 400 without much trouble.  May give it a test after I am done dieting.

When I got up to 305x3 I could feel I was finally putting enough strain on lower back/glutes to where it felt legitimately heavy.  It always feels really heavy on the weak knees and quads.  If I had to rely on quad squatting I'd be sunk.  The main reason I should be able to continue to progress on squats over time is b/c I mainly just use the pulling muscle.

I suspect that is another reason for me that high rep squats tend to build better quads.  I don't feel much with the lower rep work in the quads.  Too much lilke a power squat.  My form and depth change slightly when I drop the weight to like 225 or 245 and go for 10 reps.  The loading followed by density method also will help  a lot with quad development overall.  I love how it feels to squat heavy then follow it by something akin to density work.  The lighter weights feel like nothing and I can get more out of it after being so thoroughly warmed up.  I just didn't have the gas to give it a full density effort these last couple of workouts.  Too focused on strength.

Bodyweight at the start of this little diet is about 225 fyi.  I hoping to drop at least 10 lbs combined water/fat weight.  We shall see.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> No!  Keep increasing weight!
> 
> Your joint will be fine.



I am definitely thinking more along the lines of conjugating it.  CGBP sounds like fun.  Haven't done them in a long while.  It will put my elbow in a different and safer alignment.  I will start lighter and work my way up over the next few weeks.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 12, 2007)

*Pull*

Today's workout was an exercise in seeing how little weight I could put put on the machine (forget free weights, I was curling with 30's haha).

*Diet*

Morning bodyweight has been about 219 the last two days.  Losing overall bodyweight on tren is indeed a challenge.  I am hoping to get down to about 214 or so by next Sunday.  Diet has been strict.  Got in four days averaging about 1200 kcals/day. My heart palpitations have acted up a little due to the lower carbohydrate/insulin levels, so I am adding carbs to the plan, 100-150 g/day, still keeping calories as low as possible.  

Food selection is decent.  Casein, tuna, spinach, brocolli, cauliflower, potatoes.  Russets seem to be the easiest starch for me to use on a diet since I don't overeat on them easily.  I just cook the instant mashed variety and don't use any seasoning.  The old digestive system isn't liking all the cruciferous veggies but it won't have to tolerate them for long.  They are just too effective as diet aids.  

*Cardio*

Yes and lots of it.  Definitely trying to time it when all the hotties are working out.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 14, 2007)

*Push*

CGBP 185x9, 195x7, 205x6, 215x5
Tricep Stuff
Laterals

*Cardio*

Elliptical ~ 1 hour


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats 225x5, 265x5, 285x2x5, 295x3, 305x3, 245x10, 225x9
> 
> ...


Sweet.  I like the way you train C.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks JD:  The powerrack is definitely the place to be.



Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats 225x5, 265x5, 285x2x5, 295x3, 305x3, 245x10, 225x9



*Legs*

Squats 185x5, 225x5, 265x5, 295x5, 315x3, 265x8, 265x5

*Cardio*

Precor 25:00

*Notes*

Took me awhile to get the joints warmed up, but 315 surprisingly didn't feel all that heavy.  I started to feel like I was going to puke, so that necessitated keeping the reps low toward the end of the workout.  Shame b/c I felt really strong.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 17, 2007)

You need to up your potassium intake, and drink more water.  That should cut down on the palpitations.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 17, 2007)

I will try consuming slightly more K+. 

However, it seems protein and what it does to my insulin levels seems to really aggravate palpitations.  Specifically, whey protein and gluten cause me big problems.  So I need to keep them out of my diet. For now, I am trying a diet with corn and potato products.  I am going to keep protein on the low side of things right now and add more fruit to the diet.  I tend to get pretty bad post-prandial hypoglycemia when I get a lot of calories and protein.  

My heart is just plain weird.  I am going to see if I can make the palpitations largely go away with diet mentioned above.  I have succeeded with it in the past.  Need to go back to it now. It is funny I can put away ~1800 kcals of grits and potato chips in one sitting and not get any reactive hypoglycemia.  But add protein in there and it is a whole different story.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 17, 2007)

When my anxiety and bp are under control, I have virtually no palpitations, but rarely, after a huge meal, and laying on my side, I may have 1 light one.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 19, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> Row 100x12, 130x7, 125x7
> Curls 65x7, 50x10, 45x6, 40x6
> HS Isolateral Row 270x6, 300x6, 340x3



*Pull*

HS Isolateral Row 180x12, 270x8, 320x6, 340x5, 360x3
Chins BWx7
Low Rows
Curls 65x7, 40x10

*Notes*

Getting stronger on the rows.  Isolateral row is definitely my favorite.  Easy to progress on weight.  I think I outgrew the regular hammerstrength high row.  The weight I was using was pulling me off the bench too easily.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 21, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Push*
> 
> CGBP 185x9, 195x7, 205x6, 215x5
> Tricep Stuff
> ...




*Push*

CGBP 185x5, 205x6, 225x5, 235x5
Bench 205x9, 185x9
DB OH Press 70x9, 75x6, 80x5
Pushdowns 80x8, 60x8, 40x10, 40x10
HS Tricep 2x12
Laterals 40x10, 32.5x12

*Cardio*

Elliptical 50:00

*Notes*

Felt strong today.  The CGBP may have been a PR.  Can't remember the last time I did them.  DB presses are also very close to a PR.  Strength just seems way up across the board.  I am not complaining.

I stopped the cardio short hoping I could get into a ~3 pm showing of 300.  Tough luck.  Nothing til 5, so I will have to wait to see it and ghost rider.  For some reason I have been on a movie watching kick.  I even signed up for blockbuster onlines free 2 week trial.  I should end up getting 8 movies for $4.64 total as long as I remember to cancel in the next two weeks.  Tough deal to beat short of pirating the movies.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

GOod workout, man.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for checking in fufu!


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 23, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats 185x5, 225x5, 265x5, 295x5, 315x3, 265x8, 265x5
> 
> ...



*Legs*

Squats, 135x6, 185x5, 225x5, 265x5, 295x5, 320x4, 275x8, 265x7, 245x7, 225x6

Precor Cardio 30:00

*Notes*

Stronger.  Last rep with 320 was nice and deep, probably right at or just below parallel.  First three were probably a couple of inches above parallel.  I felt like going a bit deeper gave me a bit of a spring effect.  Tough to trust that with heavier weight though.  Tren + green tea is one hell of a cns combo, lol.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 26, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> HS Isolateral Row 180x12, 270x8, 320x6, 340x5, 360x3
> Chins BWx7
> ...



*Pull*

HS Isolateral Row 180x8, 270x8, 320x6, 340x6, 360x4
Low Rows
Curls 65x8, 45x10, 35x10

*Cardio*

Elliptical 30:00

*Notes*

Seems to have taken me about 3 weeks to add one rep to the curls and that last one about killed me.  I think I need to dream up a better strength protocol for training them.

Got my blood drawn today.  Nurse said I had too much forearm muscle.  Dug around for a minute or two trying to find slip in the vein in my right arm.  Glad I have no fear of needles.  Hopefully within a few days or a week I will have some bloodwork to show you guys.  It will be tren bloodwork, so could be a bit on the nasty side of things.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 28, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Push*
> 
> CGBP 185x5, 205x6, 225x5, 235x5
> Bench 205x9, 185x9
> ...



*Push*

Bench 185x8, 225x6, 245x5, 255x4, 175x2x10
Tricep Pushdowns 100x7, 60x8, 50x8, 40x9
HS Tricep 70x12, 50x15, 30x15
Laterals 42.5x9, 32.5x10

*Notes*

PR on bench.  Elbow joint was fine. Triceps definitely are weak.  Need to work on lockout big time.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 28, 2007)

*Bloodwork*

Lipids are a bit on the ugly side of things.  I clearly should have taken some precautions there.  If anything, those results are expected.  Compared to my bloodwork after superdrol, those lipids are fairly atrocious.  I am pretty happy with the liver values.  ALT, AST are a bit high compared to my last readings, but not terrible imo.  Very happy with the PSA of 1.3!

In comparison, I had HDL of 53 and LDL of 100 last time.  Big change eh?

*Chemistries*

Uric Acid Serum *1.5* (2.4-8.2) *LOW*
BUN *18* (5-26)
Creatinine Serum *1.3* (.5-1.5)
Phosphorus *5.1* (2.5-4.5) *HIGH*

*Liver*

LDH *200* (100-250)
AST *42* (0-40) *HIGH*
ALT *34* (0-55)
GGT *10* (0-65)

*Lipids*

Cholesterol, Total *229* (100-199) *HIGH*
Triglycerides *98* (0-149)
HDL *15* (40-59) *LOW*
LDL Calc *194* (0-99) *HIGH*

Prostate Specific Ag - Serum *1.3* (0-4)


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 30, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Squats, 135x6, 185x5, 225x5, 265x5, 295x5, 320x4, 275x8, 265x7, 245x7, 225x6



*Legs*

Squats 135x5, 185x6, 225x6, 265x6, 295x5, 330x4, 315x4, 295x6, 225x9, 225x7

Precor 30:00

*Notes*

330 felt awkward.  Didn't get that close to parallel.  I need another week or two to get more comfortable using that weight.  I felt like 3/4 of the lift was a good morning using my back and that I just didn't make it deep enough.  It has been a long time since I deadlifted.  Next week that should happen.

*Bold Cypionate*

My little 3 month stint on Tren E is coming to a close.  Very happy with the results I am.  I finally got around to homebrewing a little boldenone and got the nerve to shoot 1cc last night.  I am not really sure what to expect.  Flu-like symptoms and anxiety most likely.  Made it 2/20 BA/BB, with 8% super-solvent as well.  The rest is 50/50 EO/cottonseed.  It held fine.  Wish me luck.  If I can hold out I will run it alone long enough to evaluate how it works for me.  First time on EQ.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 2, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> HS Isolateral Row 180x8, 270x8, 320x6, 340x6, 360x4
> Low Rows
> Curls 65x8, 45x10, 35x10



*Pull*

HS Isolateral Row 180x12, 270x2x8, 360x5, 340x2x6
Curls 70x5, 45x10, 40x10
HS Low Row 3 sets
Forearms 5 sets

*Cardio*

Elliptical 30:00

*Notes*

Got better idea for curls.  Just picked up 70's and gave it a shot.  Got a PR. Need to be able to microload those.  Too bad we don't have adjustable dumbbells even.  I'd love to get to where I could do 70sx8 or so.  But doing it by adding a rep at a time would indeed take forever.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

Good jorb bro.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry for lack of updates.

I do recall benching 265x3 on push day. 
Last leg days wasn't great from strength perspective only did 315x3.  Going to workout again now with pull.

*Boldenone Cyp*

Two weeks in. 

Side effects so far at 500-550 mg EW.

Impatience.  Increased libido (from only tren to tren + eq).  Increase and more restful sleep (3 nights 10 hours of sleep each night).  Will report more later.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 9, 2007)

Cardinal said:


> *Pull*
> 
> HS Isolateral Row 180x12, 270x8, 320x6, 370x5
> Curls 70x5 + lots of other sets
> ...



A little stronger. Gonna stay on tren another week to see if I get any more muscle by just adding the eq at kick in.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 11, 2007)

*Push*

Bench, 135x8, 185x8, 225x5, 245x3, 270x3, 225x8, 205x7, 185x8
Machine Bench 3x10
Tricep Pushdowns 100x5, 60x9, 50x8, 40x10
HS Tricep Pushdown 3x12
Laterals 40x11, 30x12
Front laterals 30x7

*Notes*

270 was really shaky, bad form all around.  I'd like to hit 275x3, then I will work on strength training some other pushing lifts.  Maybe some tricep work or overhead pressing.  

Body is cramping in every muscle group on Tren + EQ.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 13, 2007)

*Legs*

Deadlift 225x2x5, 295x5, 314x4, 355x4, 385x1, 405x1, 315x6
Squats 185x10, 205x8, 225x8, 245x6
Leg Extension 5 sets

*Notes*

Lower back was reminding me I hadn't deadlifted in about 6 weeks or more.  Legs shook like a leaf with 405 on the bar.  I am surprised I lifted it at all.  That might have been a little heavy considering all factors.  Surprisingly adding 50 lbs to my squat hasn't seemed to do much of anything for my deadlift.  When I got to squatting, everything felt smooth and normal.  Habituation is cool.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 16, 2007)

*Pull*

HS High Row Top set 135x5
Curls 70x5

*Cardio*

Elliptical 45:00

*Notes*

For lats this week, I just went around to the various machines and tried a set on each one.  It was a fun change of pace.  Probably did 10 sets or so of lat work.  Couldn't get an extra rep on the curls but I am slightly strong.  I at least tried the 6th rep and failed this time.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 16, 2007)

STEP IT UP SON!  BEFORE I WHIP THAT ASS INTO SHAPE!


----------

